# Zinsser Smart Prime



## icecold (Apr 27, 2012)

Has anyone used Smart Prime on interior trim? Could you share the results?
Thanks


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I have not even seen it yet


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

It works well. Sometimes you may need to spot prime knots a second times depending on the type of wood but does a great job of sealing otherwise. Smart Prime seals and adheres to a lot of different surfaces.


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

I have used it many times and it has become my go to primer for interior bare wood. I've used it on pine, fir, poplar and basswood. You have to be a little careful with the BIN for knots and sap streaks in pine, and then go with the smart prime. Others woods were fine. Sands fairly well, sprays nicely, has good holdout and excellent adhesion. If you spray, put it on thin, it's on the watery side but penetrates well. Usually a thin coat is sufficient, but I have given doors a second coat of primer.

I actually used it in an old home with layers and layers of oil paint. Homeowners didn't want to get into extensive scraping, so we scraped the loose stuff, scuff sanded, washed and primed with smart prime. It passed the fingernail test with flying colors throughout the house. That right there told me a lot about the product.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

TheRogueBristle said:


> I have used it many times and it has become my go to primer for interior bare wood. I've used it on pine, fir, poplar and basswood. You have to be a little careful with the BIN for knots and sap streaks in pine, and then go with the smart prime. Others woods were fine. Sands fairly well, sprays nicely, has good holdout and excellent adhesion. If you spray, put it on thin, it's on the watery side but penetrates well. Usually a thin coat is sufficient, but I have given doors a second coat of primer.
> 
> I actually used it in an old home with layers and layers of oil paint. Homeowners didn't want to get into extensive scraping, so we scraped the loose stuff, scuff sanded, washed and primed with smart prime. It passed the fingernail test with flying colors throughout the house. That right there told me a lot about the product.


 
RRP?:blink:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

chrisn said:


> RRP?:blink:


 "RIP"


----------



## mike75 (Dec 19, 2010)

Did use it on a internal trim job with old enamel under and it failed the finger nail test badly .After complaining to my paint rep he supplied me with another can to retry and that passed incredibly well. Our final conclusion was that the smart prime MUST be stirred and shaken extremely well to actually work properly


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

chrisn said:


> RRP?:blink:


Don't worry man, we did the whole spiel, from firm certification to worker training to client notification to HEPA vacs to booties and bunny suits to thousands of lineal feet of six mil to shaving cream on the casings while scraping.


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

mudbone said:


> "RIP"


And we ain't sunk yet.


----------



## ProBrush (Aug 11, 2008)

mike75 said:


> Did use it on a internal trim job with old enamel under and it failed the finger nail test badly .After complaining to my paint rep he supplied me with another can to retry and that passed incredibly well. Our final conclusion was that the smart prime MUST be stirred and shaken extremely well to actually work properly


You got that right. The last quart I got of Smart Prime I got was shaken at the store and I still had to stir it on the job for five minutes to get everything mixed together. After that it worked really well taking some stained windows to white.


----------



## icecold (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you all, I will give it a try.


----------

